# questions existentielles



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !

Ce soir j'aimerais lancer une petite conversation à propos des clients...

On dit toujours  :  "les caissières, elles sont désagréables !", blablablabla.

Ce qu'on ne sais pas c'est que les clients sont particulièrement audieu,désagréable, et cons... Mais le client a le droit et il a surtout des excuses pour ça : c'est la fin du mois, il viens de payer ces impôts, il est malade, il a eu une journée difficile, il n'a pas dormi cette nuit, son chien a des puces, sa belle mère a débarquée ! Bref, j'en passe et des meilleurs !
La caissière, avec son salaire mirobolant ( puisqu'elle est souvent engagé à 25 heures et qu'elle offre ses heures supp. à sa boîte), son boulot si merveilleux qu'elle a choisit, elle n'a pas tous les problèmes que le client a ! ! ! 

Tout ça pour dire que même si cette charmante ( ou non) dame, même si elle prend sur elle car elle se doit d'être souriante, elle fini par craquer au 15ème client impoli ( voir même insultant) Et tout ce que retiens le 16ème client aussi audieu soit-il c'est  la caissière n'était pas agréable ! Par contre les centaines de personnes qui ont été hautaines elles personnes n'en parle !

Soyez plus agréable avec les caissières elle feront de même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Une chose est s&#251;re, c'est que la connerie et la goujaterie sont parmi les rares choses qui soient &#233;quitablement r&#233;parties ; dans tous les pays, milieux, classes, m&#233;tiers, &#226;ges... Quand on sait &#231;a on est rarement surpris ou d&#233;&#231;u...  

... Je sais &#231;a peut appara&#238;tre comme un lieu commun... Mais &#224; cette heure-ci, je n'ai rien de mieux &#224; te proposer 

Je te souhaite tout de m&#234;me une bonne nuit


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Je suis tout a fait d'accord et j'ajouterais m&#234;me qu'on est tous con pour quelqu'un...

je trouve juste que les cacissi&#232;re sont particuli&#232;rement mal vues alors que ceux qui sont en  plus grand nombre c'est les clients et c'est eux qui dvrait &#234;tre un peu plus souvent montr&#233; du doigt...

Je ne renie pas le fait que certaines caissi&#232;re soient vraiement d&#233;sagr&#233;ables, moi-m&#234;me &#224; mes heures perdues, je suis particuli&#232;rement connes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ajouterais même qu'on est tous con pour quelqu'un...



Certes, mais avec ça on va vite tourner en rond...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2006)

*I ne faut tout de même pas sortir de St Cyr*
pour passer des codes barres devant un faisceau laser.


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais avec ça on va vite tourner en rond...



La connerie est un sujet plutôt vaste... Tu crois pourras en faire le tour un jour ?
En plus j'ai remarqué que le con ne viens jamais seul... il fait un rassemblement et ils sepointe tous le même jour ! Là, je comprend parfois qu'on veuille poser des bombes !


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *I ne faut tout de même pas sortir de St Cyr*
> pour passer des codes barres devant un faisceau laser.




Non, certes mais c'est pas parce que tu sors de Saint Cyr que t'ai plus futé qu'elles !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> La connerie est un sujet plutôt vaste... Tu crois pourras en faire le tour un jour ?
> En plus j'ai remarqué que le con ne viens jamais seul... il fait un rassemblement et ils sepointe tous le même jour ! Là, je comprend parfois qu'on veuille poser des bombes !



Je sais, je sais... Ça fait un mois ici, que la saison estivale a commencé...


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais... Ça fait un mois ici, que la saison estivale a commencé...



La saison estivale ! Toute mes condoléance à toi ! Bon courrage !


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *I ne faut tout de même pas sortir de St Cyr*
> pour passer des codes barres devant un faisceau laser.


heula ! y'a des codes barres plutot vicieux


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je sais... Ça fait un mois ici, que la saison estivale a commencé...


en short et en tongs....... *tous chez PATOCH' !!!*.......... 



:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> moi-même à mes heures perdues, je suis particulièrement connes...




*Tu veux dire que*
parfois tu l'es doublement ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

Un jour, j'étais dans une file devant les caisses lorsqu'un client "énervé" engueule la caissière qui visiblement était à bout de nerfs ... ce que je peux comprendre aisément !
En continuant dans la file, je tombe sur un étal avec des bouquets de fleurs ... j'en prends un ... passe à la caisse et au moment de partir, je l'offre à la caissière en lui disant tout simplement : "merci pour votre patience" ... ...
Je n'ai jamais vu plus beau sourire de ma vie ... elle s'est levée de sa caisse, s'est approchée et m'a fait une gentille bise avant de reprendre sa place...
Ce jour là, je me suis senti vraiment bien .....:love: 

ps pour ceusses qui penseraient "à mal" : non ! je n'avais aucune idée derrière la tête, ni ailleurs d'ailleurs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'on ne sais pas c'est que les clients sont particulièrement audieu



.....moi je croyais que le client était simplement roi....  

 

....en tout cas c'est pas un métier facile.....et la connerie est la langue la plus parlée sur terre....


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux dire que*
> parfois tu l'es doublement ?





Toi t'es client typique qui s'ignore non ?:mouais:

 Désolée auprès des clients qui pourraient se sentir vexer par le fait d'être comparé à ça ...:love:

N.B : Tu devrais essayer d'envoyer des post un plus long qu'une phrase pour nous étaler ton esprit si "modeste" ...


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'étais dans une file devant les caisses lorsqu'un client "énervé" engueule la caissière qui visiblement était à bout de nerfs ... ce que je peux comprendre aisément !
> En continuant dans la file, je tombe sur un étal avec des bouquets de fleurs ... j'en prends un ... passe à la caisse et au moment de partir, je l'offre à la caissière en lui disant tout simplement : "merci pour votre patience" ... ...
> Je n'ai jamais vu plus beau sourire de ma vie ... elle s'est levée de sa caisse, s'est approchée et m'a fait une gentille bise avant de reprendre sa place...
> Ce jour là, je me suis senti vraiment bien .....:love:
> ...



Enfin quelqu'un qui a tout compris !Super ! T'es N°1 au top du client sympa...:love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....moi je croyais que le client était simplement roi....



Soit dit en passant : on n'a jamais dit roi de quoi...


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Soit dit en passant : on n'a jamais dit roi de quoi...




....tu sais, les clients n'ont pas le monopole de la connerie et de la d&#233;sagr&#233;abilit&#233;&#169;.....les caissi&#232;res aussi parfois ....

...et en contre exemple de The Big La Classe Totale...je me suis d&#233;j&#224; fait boul&#233; par une caissi&#232;re en  voulant &#234;tre un peu sympa......alors c'est 50/50 ....si tu veux qu'on soit sympa avec toi sois sympa avec les gens ...m&#234;me cons ...sois toujours sympa...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Super ! T'es N°1 au top du client sympa...:love:


Non ! non !:rose: :rose: 
A 57 ans j'ai toujours mis en pratique ce que mon père m'avait appris de plus important : Amour, Humour et Dérision de soi ... (AHD comme il disait !) ... si on ajoute à cela le respect des autres, je n'ai aucun mérite ... je ne fais que suivre la voie qu'il m'a tracée !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> .... (A*HD* comme il disait !) ...




...yavait d&#233;j&#224; HD ....pur&#233;e le poids de l'&#233;ducation quand m&#234;me


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....tu sais, les clients n'ont pas le monopole de la connerie et de la désagréabilité©.....les caissières aussi parfois ....
> 
> ...et en contre exemple de The Big La Classe Totale...je me suis déjà fait boulé par une caissière en voulant être un peu sympa......alors c'est 50/50 ....si tu veux qu'on soit sympa avec toi sois sympa avec les gens ...même cons ...sois toujours sympa...


 
Bien entendu, je suis déjà tombé sur des gens désagréables ... mais je dois avoir l'art de désamorcer les situations du genre ... en général ils ne sont désagréables qu'une dizaine de secondes avant de pouffer de rire....   
La nature humaine est merveilleuse !


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! non !:rose: :rose:
> A 57 ans j'ai toujours mis en pratique ce que mon père m'avait appris de plus important : Amour, Humour et Dérision de soi ... (AHD comme il disait !) ... si on ajoute à cela le respect des autres, je n'ai aucun mérite ... je ne fais que suivre la voie qu'il m'a tracée !!!!!!:love:



On te l'a appris et c'est une très bonne chose...Apparement tout le monde n'a pas eu cette chance ( y compris dans cette discussion)... Dommage pour ceux là, ils ne savent pas ceux qu'il perdent...:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...yavait déjà HD ....purée le poids de l'éducation quand même


 
Arffffff ! Je n'y avais pas pensé !!!!!!!!!!!!! ... le destin quand même !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Je vais chez Auchan, il y a des caisses où c'est moi même qui passe le machin à barres devant le lecteur.
C'est incroyable ce que ça me prend trois plombes, alors je m'engueule et je pars en bougonnant contre ma part caissière qui est une feignasse.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> On te l'a appris et c'est une tr&#232;s bonne chose...Apparement tout le monde n'a pas eu cette chance ( y compris dans cette discussion)... Dommage pour ceux l&#224;, ils ne savent pas ceux qu'il perdent...:rateau:




  ...en tout cas tu d&#233;marres plus vite que la br&#234;le &#224; Bigounet ...  .


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chez Auchan, il y a des caisses où c'est moi même qui passe le machin à barres devant le lecteur.
> C'est incroyable ce que ça me prend trois plombes, alors je m'engueule et je pars en bougonnant contre ma part caissière qui est une feignasse.




 ..quelle conne !!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...en tout cas tu démarres plus vite que la brêle à Bigounet ...  .



C'est sûre...:rose: Mais ce n'était pour toi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...en tout cas tu démarres plus vite que la brêle à Bigounet ...  .


    ... 0 à 100 en 6 secondes pour mon Sporster ... c'est quand même pas mal non !
Bon OK, si j'essaie moi-même, ce sera de 0 à "sang" en 6 secondes ....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

ps : je sens que je vais finir par lui faire l'intérieur à celui-là !!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... 0 à 100 en 6 secondes pour mon Sporster ... c'est quand même pas mal non !
> Bon OK, si j'essaie moi-même, ce sera de 0 à "sang" en 6 secondes ....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ps : je sens que je vais finir par lui faire l'intérieur à celui-là !!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:




...quel sang-froid mon Bigounet .......   
...tiens des fleurs pour toi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Des fois, tard le soir, je tombe sur des caissières crevées dont le regard dit "Si tu savais ce que ça me gonfle de passer tes courses, j'ai mal aux pieds et j'ai envie de rentrer chez moi" mais dont la bouche me sort un Sourire-Bonjour-Aurevoir-Merci de robot...

Des fois aussi, parce que j'ai eu la faiblesse d'échanger deux mots avec elle, je suis à la bourre pour mettre mes trucs en sacs, elle est déjà passé au client suivant, tout se mélange, c'est le bordel, tout le monde s'énerve...

Et puis, des fois, il n'y a qu'une caisse d'ouverte et 200 petits vieux qui font patiement la queue devant...

Plutôt que de s'écharper entre clients/caissières, si on allait pendre les managers avec leurs tripes après leur avoir fait bouffer leurs règlements à la con ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, tard le soir, je tombe sur des caissières crevées dont le regard dit "Si tu savais ce que ça me gonfle de passer tes courses, j'ai mal aux pieds et j'ai envie de rentrer chez moi" mais dont la bouche me sort un Sourire-Bonjour-Aurevoir-Merci de robot...
> 
> Des fois aussi, parce que j'ai eu la faiblesse d'échanger deux mots avec elle, je suis à la bourre pour mettre mes trucs en sacs, elle est déjà passé au client suivant, tout se mélange, c'est le bordel, tout le monde s'énerve...
> 
> ...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout a fait d'accord et j'ajouterais même qu'on est tous con pour quelqu'un...


En ce qui me concerne, je suis même le con préféré de plusieurs, ce dont, à l'exemple de Courteline, je m'arrange fort bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chez Auchan, il y a des caisses o&#249; c'est moi m&#234;me qui passe le machin &#224; barres devant le lecteur.
> C'est incroyable ce que &#231;a me prend trois plombes, alors je m'engueule et je pars en bougonnant contre ma part caissi&#232;re qui est une feignasse.



TheBig a trouv&#233; mieux. Il attache ses provisions entre elles &#224; la queueleuleu avec une corde. Il d&#233;pose les commissions en vrac &#224; la caisse devant le lecteur. Laisse sa carte bleue &#224; la caissi&#232;re et file attacher l'autre bout de la corde &#224; la HD puis il d&#233;marre en trombe ! Rapidit&#233;, efficacit&#233; ! Il a toujours un grand geste de la caissi&#232;re lorsqu'il fait la grande boucle pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer sa carte et son ticket !


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig a trouvé mieux. Il attache ses provisions entre elles à la queueleuleu avec une corde. Il dépose les commissions en vrac à la caisse devant le lecteur. Laisse sa carte bleue à la caissière et file attacher l'autre bout de la corde à la HD puis il démarre en trombe ! Rapidité, efficacité ! Il a toujours un grand geste de la caissière lorsqu'il fait la grande boucle pour récupérer sa carte et son ticket !





....il change souvent de supermarché depuis que des affichettes circulent avec avis de tirer à vue....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig a trouvé mieux. Il attache ses provisions entre elles à la queueleuleu avec une corde. Il dépose les commissions en vrac à la caisse devant le lecteur. Laisse sa carte bleue à la caissière et file attacher l'autre bout de la corde à la HD puis il démarre en trombe ! Rapidité, efficacité ! Il a toujours un grand geste de la caissière lorsqu'il fait la grande boucle pour récupérer sa carte et son ticket !


Il ne craint rien ni personne,
il va à plus de 100
et il met Auchan à feu et à san-ang !


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

...moi je dis ...les caissières jolies devraient être à poil ..... :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig a trouvé mieux. Il attache ses provisions entre elles à la queueleuleu avec une corde. Il dépose les commissions en vrac à la caisse devant le lecteur. Laisse sa carte bleue à la caissière et file attacher l'autre bout de la corde à la HD puis il démarre en trombe ! Rapidité, efficacité ! Il a toujours un grand geste de la caissière lorsqu'il fait la grande boucle pour récupérer sa carte et son ticket !


   ... méthode valable pour les quelques courses de la semaine, mais à proscrire pour les grosses courses du samedi !!!!!!  ... En effet, en faisant la grande boucle pour récupérer le ticket, tu risques de rouler sur tes dernières provisions ... et je te dis pas le glandage si c'est de l'huile à friture !!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2006)

Les caissi&#232;res ont trop souvent une poitrine trop petite :sleep: 
Donc la queue devant celle au bonnet C est toujours plus longue


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les caissières ont trop souvent une poitrine trop petite :sleep:
> Donc la queue devant celle au bonnet C et toujours plus longue



:hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les caissières ont trop souvent une poitrine trop petite :sleep:
> Donc la queue devant celle au bonnet C et toujours plus longue



Pour les caissiers, c'est le contraire :rateau:


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les caissiers, c'est le contraire :rateau:




Ce qui veut dire que les bonnets C vont là où la queue est la plus longue ? :love:


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> on est tous con pour quelqu'un...



hum... Peut-être mais néanmoins, passer pour un idiot aux yeux dun imbécile est une volupté de fin gourmet.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Les caissi&#232;res ont trop souvent une poitrine trop petite :sleep:
> Donc la queue devant celle au bonnet C est toujours plus longue





			
				CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> :hein:



..tu aurais une pr&#233;cision &#224; apporter ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

L'aigreur caractéristique des bonnets A fait peine à voir...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

J'ai eu la grande chance de travailler comme caissier pendant deux mois et franchement je pensais pas que c'était aussi pénible, c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de client qui sont audieu et des caissières qui sont pareil. Le gros problèmes est le climat qui reigne, car tout le monde veut aller vite, est pressé, donc dès qu'il attend trois minutes à une caisse le client deviens furieux. La caissière c'est pareil, on doit toujours aller plus vite, il calcule la vitesse à laquelle on passe les codes barres, et les chefs sont en générals infectes.  Donc avec tous ces beaux ingrédients on ne peux qu'avoir des tensions à la sorties. 

Après avoir travailler à la caisse, je me suis retrouvé à l'armée et du coup l'armée était beaucoup plus agréable pour moi que la caisse  

En tout cas c'était une bonne expérience, et j''ai beaucoup de respect pour celle et ceux qui font ça toute leur vie.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai eu la grande chance de travailler comme caissier pendant deux mois et franchement je pensais pas que c'était aussi pénible, c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de client qui sont audieu et des caissières qui sont pareil. Le gros problèmes est le climat qui reigne, car tout le monde veut aller vite, est pressé, donc dès qu'il attend trois minutes à une caisse le client deviens furieux. La caissière c'est pareil, on doit toujours aller plus vite, il calcule la vitesse à laquelle on passe les codes barres, et les chefs sont en générals infectes.  Donc avec tous ces beaux ingrédients on ne peux qu'avoir des tensions à la sorties.
> 
> ...





....tu fais quoi comme bonnet toi :mouais: ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'était une bonne expérience, et j''ai beaucoup de respect pour celle et ceux qui font ça toute leur vie.



De quoi ; l'armée? ...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (20 Juillet 2006)

> De quoi ; l'armée? ...



Non pas l'armée, mais la caisse.

L'armée aussi est une bonne expérience, c'est l'endroit ou j'ai fais un nombre incalcuable de choses bêtes et dépourvus de sens.  Mais qui font le bonheur des gradés :mouais: Enfin j'ai réussi à me tirer de là, et j'en suis bien content :love:


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2006)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir travailler à la caisse, je me suis retrouvé à l'armée et du coup l'armée était beaucoup plus agréable pour moi que la caisse




Ouai, bah ça se voit que t'as pas fait caissière à l'armée toi. Parce que quand tu dois passer le code barre d'un char Leclerc devant ta caisse, c'est vraiment pas de la tarte...


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> j''ai beaucoup de respect pour celle et ceux qui font ça toute leur vie.



Alors moi, pour avoir également bossé en grande surface (pas en caisse mais pas loin...) je n'ai pas particulièrement d'estime ou "beaucoup" de respect pour les gens qui font ça toute leur vie (outre bien entendu le respect que je leur porte en tant qu'être humain)... Pour moi, la caissière qui arrive à la retraite et qui a passé plus de 40 ans les fesses posées derrière la même caisse, m'inspire plutôt de la pitié. Putain on a qu'une seule vie et y'a tellement de trucs mortels à faire, que contribuer à l'activité d'une grande surface qui n'a qu'une once de respect pour ses salariés, être payé au smic pendant toutes ces années, je dis, ça se rapproche plus d'un gâchis de vie...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Putain on a qu'une seule vie et y'a tellement de trucs mortels à faire, que contribuer à l'activité d'une grande surface qui n'a qu'une once de respect pour ses salariés, être payé au smic pendant toutes ces années, je dis, ça se rapproche plus d'un gâchis de vie...


Bienvenue dans le monde du travail.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (20 Juillet 2006)

> Posté par darkbeno
> Pour moi, la caissière qui arrive à la retraite et qui a passé plus de 40 ans les fesses posées derrière la même caisse, m'inspire plutôt de la pitié. Putain on a qu'une seule vie et y'a tellement de trucs mortels à faire, que contribuer à l'activité d'une grande surface qui n'a qu'une once de respect pour ses salariés, être payé au smic pendant toutes ces années, je dis, ça se rapproche plus d'un gâchis de vie...



Tu as raison mais de toute façon la majorité des gens sur terre gache leur vie, tout le monde n'a pas une volonté de faire quelque chose de sa vie, la mojorité ne vive pas, ils survivent et c'est la toute la différence, malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi, pour avoir également bossé en grande surface (pas en caisse mais pas loin...) je n'ai pas particulièrement d'estime ou "beaucoup" de respect pour les gens qui font ça toute leur vie (outre bien entendu le respect que je leur porte en tant qu'être humain)... Pour moi, la caissière qui arrive à la retraite et qui a passé plus de 40 ans les fesses posées derrière la même caisse, m'inspire plutôt de la pitié. Putain on a qu'une seule vie et y'a tellement de trucs mortels à faire, que contribuer à l'activité d'une grande surface qui n'a qu'une once de respect pour ses salariés, être payé au smic pendant toutes ces années, je dis, ça se rapproche plus d'un gâchis de vie...


Tu te rends compte de ce que tu écris ?

On dirait un discours de prince saoudien "moi je me suis fait tout seul et j'ai bossé pour en arriver là, pas comme tous ces cons de crève-la-faim qui font tout rien qu'à gâcher leur vie"

Demandes-toi un peu ce qu'elle a pu avoir comme _choix_ la caissière qui a passé 40 ans sur sa chaise avant de lui asséner ta condescendance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Pas mieux, M'sieur ponk...


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Ce soir j'aimerais lancer une petite conversation à propos des clients...
> 
> ...



ne t'en fait pas, il y a des gens comme moi qui aime bien emmerder le client chiant (qui embête la caissière) qui est juste avant moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

ELMER FOOD BEAT - La caissière de chez Leclerc


C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
Cette fille a l'air sévère
Je la prendrai bien sauvagement
Au bord du tapis roulant
Quand je la vois, moi j'ai la trique
J'avancerai bien au rayon optique
Elle me vente les saucissons
Le mien est en promotion

C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
Malgré son air sévère
Elle sait surement y faire
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC

Et quand je vide mon petit chariot
Je sens monter aussitôt
Le désir de la rendre heureuse
Sur la caisse enregistreuse
Je lui proposerai demain
De deux doigts bou, pour le prix d'un
Pourvu qu'elle se laisse faire
Pour les prix anniversaire

C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
Malgré son air sévère
Elle sait surement y faire
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC

C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
Malgré son air sévère
Elle sait surement y faire
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC
Malgré son air sévère
Elle sait surement y faire
C'est la caissière de chez LECLERC


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

:mouais: ....

..tout ça nous dit pas le bonnet de CRISPEACE... 

 

:love:


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu écris ?
> 
> On dirait un discours de prince saoudien "moi je me suis fait tout seul et j'ai bossé pour en arriver là, pas comme tous ces cons de crève-la-faim qui font tout rien qu'à gâcher leur vie"
> 
> Demandes-toi un peu ce qu'elle a pu avoir comme _choix_ la caissière qui a passé 40 ans sur sa chaise avant de lui asséner ta condescendance.



Je me rends compte oui, c'est vrai que je suis un peu sévère, j'avoue. Je ne souhaite pas faire l'apologie d'un prince saoudien non plus. Ce dernier à mon humble avis ne s'est pas franchement battu, vu que probablement son papa était lui même prince saoudien dans son temps, et qu'il est tout simplement né le cul bordé de nouille (passez moi l'expression). 
C'est pas une histoire de pognon non plus, je dis pas que les riches ont le mérite de l'être et que les pauvres sont débiles de ne pas l'être.
Il y a certe des personnes qui n'ont peut-être pas eu d'autre choix, mais je sais qu'il y en a aussi une bonne partie qui ne se sont pas bouger le cul (repassez moi l'expression).
Je cite Jacques Brel (dans une interview) : 

_Je n'aime pas les gens bêtes, parce que la bêtise c'est de la paresse
La bêtise, c'est un type qui vit et qui se dit 'je vis, je vais bien, ça me suffit'
Il ne se botte pas le cul tous les matins en se disant 'c'est pas assez, tu ne sais pas
assez de choses, tu ne vois pas assez de choses, tu ne fais pas assez de choses !'
C'est de la paresse, je crois, la bêtise. Une espèce de graisse autour du cerveau..."
_
Non je n'accuse pas les caissières d'être bêtes non plus. Quoique la plupart des personnes travaillant en caisse que j'ai connu en travaillant 1 an et demi à Carrefour, sont limite amoureuses de leur lieu de travail, croient naïvement que "Carrefour c'est une grande famille et que le PDG c'est mon papa", vivent Carrefour, a savoir que leurs amis c'est leurs collègues, leurs sorties c'est entre collègues, partent en vacances au club med, etc, forcément ça aide pas à progresser... Répéter à longueur de temps le SBAM (Sourire Bonjour Au revoir Merci), le terme est réel, ou "avez-vous la carte Accord, avez vous la carte PASS" juste parce que c'est la consigne, ben c'est pas une vie. Ou alors une vie à la sauce "allumeur de réverbère".
Donc là où je retrouve Brel dans sa citation, c'est que la plupart de ces personnes se contentent de ce qu'elles ont, et ne se bouge pas le cul tous les matins pour se dire que c'est pas assez.
Et puis je ne porte pas vraiment la grande distribution dans mon coeur, ils traitent leur employés (leurs clients aussi) comme des merdes ; en y mettant la forme c'est vrai, ça donne le change. Se laisser traiter comme ça pendant toutes ces années, c'est avoir ravalé sa fierté depuis un bout de temps déjà, et excusez moi si ça ne m'inspire pas le respect...
Maintenant je le répète, c'est juste une considération dans le cadre d'une profession, je ne dit pas que ces gens n'ont pas le droit au respect en tant que personne, évidemment non.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Dans le but d'aider nos amies les caissi&#232;res pour que les clients odieux (pas audieu) ne s'&#233;nervent pas, je propose d'interdir aux vieux d'aller faire leurs courses (et aussi d'aller &#224; la banque ou &#224; la poste) &#224; l'heure du d&#233;jeuner ainsi qu'&#224; partir de 18h.
Ou alors, on cr&#233;&#233; des caisses pour eux avec des vieilles caissi&#232;res qui elles aussi aiment bien raconter leur vie &#224; des gens pas press&#233;s...


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Lut,

Par chez moi les caissieres sont de vrais "bots", ca fait peur !
Par contre Chris, je ne sais pas comment on peut etre desagreable avec toi, tu es si charmante ! :love:

@+


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Lut,
> 
> Par chez moi les caissieres sont de vrais "bots", ca fait peur !
> Par contre Chris, je ne sais pas comment on peut etre desagreable avec toi, tu es si charmante ! :love:
> ...




...fais gaffe ..ta braguette est ouverte


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Je travaille dans un commerce et c'est parfois dur
Mais alors là caissière c'est 1000 fois plus dur.

Bon courage CRISPEACE :love:

Après je vais aller dire à ma mère femme de ménage qu'elle est bête c'est vrai quoi elle fait un boulot de merde, je suis sûre qu'elle va comprendre et qu'elle se dira mais oui bien sur j'avais rien compris à la vie !   :mouais:


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s je vais aller dire &#224; ma m&#232;re femme de m&#233;nage qu'elle est b&#234;te c'est vrai quoi elle fait un boulot de merde, je suis s&#251;re qu'elle va comprendre et qu'elle se dira mais oui bien sur j'avais rien compris &#224; la vie !   :mouais:



Elle aurait du faire technicienne de surface !  (je suis loin, deja !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Je cite Jacques Brel (dans une interview) :
> 
> _Je n'aime pas les gens bêtes, parce que la bêtise c'est de la paresse
> La bêtise, c'est un type qui vit et qui se dit 'je vis, je vais bien, ça me suffit'
> ...



En tout cas, il a bien fait de le dire avant de mourir.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Je cite Jacques Brel (dans une interview) :
> 
> _Je n'aime pas les gens bêtes, parce que la bêtise c'est de la paresse
> La bêtise, c'est un type qui vit et qui se dit 'je vis, je vais bien, ça me suffit'
> ...


Ne pas confondre l'artiste et son oeuvre, PonkHead, surtout ne pas confondre...

Pour shématiser un peu, "Vouloir c'est pouvoir" est très souvent un discours de nantis et/ou de chanceux.

Mais là, il fait chaud,
Je suis malade,
Je m'arrêterais là.


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...fais gaffe ..ta braguette est ouverte



Futal error !


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas confondre l'artiste et son oeuvre, PonkHead, surtout ne pas confondre...



je suis d'accord.



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pour shématiser un peu, "Vouloir c'est pouvoir" est très souvent un discours de nantis et/ou de chanceux.



je ne suis pas d'accord.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ...Je m'arrêterais là.



..faut pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais là, il fait chaud,
> Je suis malade,
> Je m'arrêterais là.


Gérard Oury in _On s'est bien marrés_, éditions du Sapin, 2006.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Et puis non. Je le dis quand même.

Cas concret (et réel) :
Soient deux personnes, A et B - même âge, même sexe, ressemblance physique, même milieu sociopro d'origine (plutôt modeste) et mêmes "études" jusqu'au lycée.
Mais :
Les parents de A pensent que les étudent sont primordiales et il se trouve que A a la bosse des maths.
Les parents de B pensent qu'avoir un travail vite est primordial et il se trouve que B n'est pas très doué en maths.

Aujourd'hui, A est cadre dans une grosse boîte, salaire très correct.
Aujourd'hui B est sans diplôme, enchaîne les boulots précaires, physiques, répétitifs et mal payés.

Deux questions auxquelles je me garderais bien de répondre :
- En supposant que la volonté de réussite de A et B aient été exactement identiques au départ, la situation actuelle serait-elle différente ?
- Qu'est-ce qui à partir des seuls faits évoqués plus haut, permet d'affirmer que B est moins cultivée, moins épanouie, moins heureuse que A ?

"Vouloir c'est pouvoir" c'est surtout croire que l'environnement dans lequel on évolue n'a aucune influence sur notre vie, sur nos choix et sur ce qu'on accomplit, c'est, à mon avis, se poser des oeillères en béton armé.
Maintenant, moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est pour en causer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas d'accord.



On en reparlera


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et puis non. Je le dis quand même.
> 
> Cas concret (et réel) :
> Soient deux personnes, A et B - même âge, même sexe, ressemblance physique, même milieu sociopro d'origine (plutôt modeste) et mêmes "études" jusqu'au lycée.
> ...



heu, là en l'occurence, mauvais exemple. Parce que tu ne parles pas de la volonté de A ou B, mais de celle de leurs parents...
Qui te dit que si B avait voulu, il n'aurait pas fait autre chose?...


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2006)

Quand j'en ai l'opportunité, j'aime bien choisir la caisse en fonction de la caissière. Pas forcément pour la taille de son bonnet, j'ai sevré mon dipe, mais pour sa mise d'ensemble, ou son sourire.
Or depuis quelque temps, les hypermarchés se sont mis à un  truc génial pour scanner nos habitudes de consommation, c'est la carte de fidélité.
Et du coup, il ne se passe jamais une fois sans que la caissière, arrivée à la fin des courses, pose la question fatale :

- Vous avez la carte de fidélité ?

Et là, pouvoir sortir un sourire coquin en lui répondant :

- Non. Je ne suis pas très fidèle.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> heu, l&#224; en l'occurence, mauvais exemple. Parce que tu ne parles pas de la volont&#233; de A ou B, mais de celle de leurs parents...
> Qui te dit que si B avait voulu, il n'aurait pas fait autre chose?...



....Sonny par exemple voulait &#234;tre bourreau ....


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> 1- En supposant que la volont&#233; de r&#233;ussite de A et B aient &#233;t&#233; exactement identiques au d&#233;part, la situation actuelle serait-elle diff&#233;rente ?
> 
> - Qu'est-ce qui &#224; partir des seuls faits &#233;voqu&#233;s plus haut, permet d'affirmer que B est moins
> 2-cultiv&#233;e,
> ...



1- Peut etre

2- Non
3- Non
4- Au niveau du taf certainement, sinon non

Je pense aussi que le futur salaire de ma fille sera certainement bien inf&#233;rieur &#224; ceux des enfants de Bill.


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Re coucou, 

Merki à bugy man et à Macky... Pour ce qui est de mon bonnet, il pas prononcable les non initié pourraient avoir la trouille...:rose:


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Re coucou,
> 
> Merki à bugy man et à Macky... Pour ce qui est de mon bonnet, il pas prononcable les non initié pourraient avoir la trouille...:rose:




..je suis initié...sans peur ..et sans reproche.....zyva!!!!!


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..je suis initié...sans peur ..et sans reproche.....zyva!!!!!



Et il ose parler de ma bragette !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Re coucou,
> 
> Merki à bugy man et à Macky... Pour ce qui est de mon bonnet, il pas prononcable les non initié pourraient avoir la trouille...:rose:


Au pays merveilleux des points disco, toutes les filles sont des bonnets M


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Donc là où je retrouve Brel dans sa citation, c'est que la plupart de ces personnes se contentent de ce qu'elles ont, et ne se bouge pas le cul tous les matins pour se dire que c'est pas assez.


Faut pas oublier la catégorie de gens pour qui le travail c'est "la vie entre parenthèse" et qui vivent avant ou après le taf ... j'en connais ! Pour eux, c'est purement alimentaire, ça leur permet de payer les factures et de bouffer ... ils se cherchent un job où ils ne se cassent pas la tête, prennent leur fric à la fin du mois et commencent à vivre à partir de 18 heures ... ils font du théâtre, de la musique, de la poésie, de la danse ... ils s'éclatent jusqu'aux petites heures et le lendemain ils recommencent ... alors, pour moi, entre le cadre qui se veut épanoui dans sa fonction à responsabilités et qui rentre à 22 heures trop crevé pour faire encore quoi que ce soit et la caissière qui à 19 heures va au cours d'art dramatique parce que "ça" c'est sa vraie vie ... ben y'a pas photo !!!!!
Pendant 30 ans, j'ai été cadre dans une multinationale américaine ... j'en ai bavé et j'ai gravi les échelons un par un, hé oui, j'avais de grosses responsabilités, jusqu'au jour où quelqu'un s'est aperçu que j'avais 57 ans (l'horreur !!!!!) ... je voyageais beaucoup, je rentrais tard et souvent je travaillais encore à la maison... ma vie de famille était une peau de chagrin...
Jusqu'au jour où, poussé dans le dos, j'ai décidé de tout abandonner ... c'était en septembre de l'année dernière ... depuis, je bosse de façon alimentaire ... quelques heures par jour et le reste du temps je m'éclate, je vois mes potes, je m'occupe de mes enfants, je fais des équipées sauvages à moto ... bref la vraie vie !!!!!!
Attention, je ne crache pas dans la soupe ... mon ex-job m'a apporté une vie sans difficultés financières, m'a permis de me payer ma maison, ma bagnole et ma moto ... mais maintenant basta, je m'occupe de moi !!!!!!!!:love:  ... et accessoirement des autres aussi !!!


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Et il ose parler de ma bragette !



..ben c'est qui le premier, attiré par l'odeur du sein à lécher, est venu prestement.....


..et puis elle a dit "initié"...c'est pas toi ......donc hop la pelle le sot le sable !!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Vous déconnez...:rateau:Me dite pas que vous passez à la caisse de la plus "oppulante" caissière quand même ! ?

Non sérieusement, Bugy est un ami, vous inquièter pas pour lui sa braguette est bien rangée......Je crois:love:


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben c'est qui le premier, attir&#233; par l'odeur du sein &#224; l&#233;cher, est venu prestement.....
> 
> 
> ..et puis elle a dit "initi&#233;"...c'est pas toi ......donc hop la pelle le sot le sable !!!!



Au moins, moi, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir aper&#231;u Chris et de pouvoir faire une petite estimation au niveau du bonnet(*)! Non, mais ! Puis fait gaffe, je suis champion hors cat&#233;gorie au lanc&#233; de pelles &#224; Dofus ! :rateau:

(*) Oui oui Chris, n'ai crainte, elle est bien rang&#233;e ! lol



> Vous d&#233;connez...Me dite pas que vous passez &#224; la caisse de la plus "oppulante" "mignonne" caissi&#232;re quand m&#234;me ! ?


Heu... quelle dr&#244;le d'id&#233;e ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Elle aurait du faire technicienne de surface !  (je suis loin, deja !)



C'est une technicienne du travail alimentaire à la thebig. Elle chante et se pomponne. En ce moment elle s'éclate avec ses copains pendant ses troisième vacances de sa vie


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, moi, j'ai eu la chance d'avoir aper&#231;u Chris et de pouvoir faire une petite estimation au niveau du bonnet(*)



...ahhhh..toi qui est un ami ..de...de ...depuis ce matin ....tu peux me le dire &#224; moi   :love: 



			
				CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Vous d&#233;connez...:rateau:Me dite pas que vous passez &#224; la caisse de la plus "oppulante" caissi&#232;re quand m&#234;me ! ?





			
				bugman a dit:
			
		

> Heu... quelle dr&#244;le d'id&#233;e ! :rose:



...ben w&#233; franchement ..on nous prend pour qui hein:hein: ...choisir une caissi&#232;re en fonction de sa...son....ses....jamais ..grand dieu jamais ....


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> heu, là en l'occurence, mauvais exemple. Parce que tu ne parles pas de la volonté de A ou B, mais de celle de leurs parents...
> Qui te dit que si B avait voulu, il n'aurait pas fait autre chose?...



Tout à fait d'accord. Tout un chacun a son libre arbitre, et si quelqu'un à choisi de dire amen à tout ce que ses parents lui on dit, *c'est de sa faute à lui*. 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> "Vouloir c'est pouvoir" c'est surtout croire que l'environnement dans lequel on évolue n'a aucune influence sur notre vie, sur nos choix et sur ce qu'on accomplit, c'est, à mon avis, se poser des oeillères en béton armé.
> Maintenant, moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est pour en causer...



Je pense que la plupart du temps, vouloir c'est pouvoir. Pour autant je ne pense pas que l'environnement dans lequel on évolue n'a pas d'influence sur nous. Seulement, on ne devient pas notre environnement sous prétexte qu'on a évolué dedans. Nous ne sommes pas des boûts de textile qu'on trempe dans une teinture, et hop on devient bleu si c'était de la teinture bleu... Nous sommes des êtres intelligents. Si B avait envie de faire des études, il avait qu'à en faire. Il n'a peut-être pas réfléchi, et il a pensé "papa dit, papa a raison". Il récolte les fruits de ses propres agissements. Coup de bol pour A (qui n'a peut-être pas plus réfléchi que B par ailleurs), ses parents ont pris la bonne décision pour lui.
B n'avait peut-être pas la bosse des math, mais il avait certainement d'autres qualités, des qualités littéraires, des qualités sociales, des qualité artistiques peut-être... Il aurait pu être journaliste, éducateur spécialisé ou photographe. Mais en pensant que sa vie appartenait à ses parents, il a gaché ses qualités. 
"Vouloir c'est pouvoir" ça veut dire que si réellement tu veux un truc, tu t'en donne les moyens, et tu te bats pour l'obtenir. Si B avait voulu poursuivre ses études il s'en serait donné les moyens, il aurait envoyé chier ses parents, il aurait demandé une bourse ou un prèt à la Société Générale ou je ne sais quoi et il les aurait faites ses études. Seulement j'imagine qu'il avait pas vraiment envie sur ce coup là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

au final, ce gros cxn de B n'a que ce qu'il mérite, voila...


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Tout un chacun a son libre arbitre, et si quelqu'un à choisi de dire amen à tout ce que ses parents lui on dit, *c'est de sa faute à lui*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...ouais ......pas faux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> B n'avait peut-être pas la bosse des math, mais il avait certainement d'autres qualités, des qualités littéraires, des qualités sociales, des qualité artistiques peut-être... Il aurait pu être journaliste, éducateur spécialisé ou *photographe*.



mmmm  mmmm

On a bien compris ton propos mais avoue que à brut pourpoint c'était  :mouais: mmmm pas très nuancé. 

Sinon toi ça va ? Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Franchement, je vous suis depuis quelques pages et je suis affligé. D'un côté comme de l'autre, méfiez-vous du simplisme et, surtout, du systématisme. La vie ne se résout pas à grand coups d'équations. Elle est bien plus aléatoire que ce que vous décrivez, qui est la plus atterrante des généralisations.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sinon toi ça va ? Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?



caissier !!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> au final, ce gros cxn de B n'a que ce qu'il mérite, voila...




Tu voulais dire quoi là ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On en reparlera


Je *voudrais *bien te bouler, mais je ne *peux pas*, la machine m'en empêche.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire quoi là ?




..t'inquiète !!! c'est v.bull qui modère !!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je vous suis depuis quelques pages et je suis affligé. D'un côté comme de l'autre, méfiez-vous du simplisme et, surtout, du systématisme. La vie ne se résout pas à grand coups d'équations. Elle est bien plus aléatoire que ce que vous décrivez, qui est la plus atterrante des généralisations.



Tout à fait d'accord ! Il n'empêche qu'on est au bar du macgé et qu'on à le droit de se laisser aller un peu, non ?

Il faut bien décompresser !


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je vous suis depuis quelques pages et je suis afflig&#233;. D'un c&#244;t&#233; comme de l'autre, m&#233;fiez-vous du simplisme et, surtout, du syst&#233;matisme. La vie ne se r&#233;sout pas &#224; grand coups d'&#233;quations. Elle est bien plus al&#233;atoire que ce que vous d&#233;crivez, qui est la plus atterrante des g&#233;n&#233;ralisations.




...c'est vrai &#231;a ...m&#234;me les nichons sont jamais sym&#233;triques


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2006)

Edit : Non, rien :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#224; fait d'accord ! Il n'emp&#234;che qu'on est au bar du macg&#233; et qu'on &#224; le droit de se laisser aller un peu, non ?
> 
> Il faut bien d&#233;compresser !


Tout &#224; fait ! Je tenais juste &#224; m'assurer que vous ne croyez pas trop tout ce que vous dites.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire quoi là ?



je voulais dire "gros cxn", c'est clair pourtant, non? "gros cxn", on comprend quand même...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait ! Je tenais juste à m'assurer que vous ne croyez pas trop tout ce que vous dites.



regarde ma signature...


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> regarde ma signature...



..le point rouge ?
..tu t'es fait bouler rouge ..
t'es vener ?

 


je m'a gourré ?

ahh  

..essscuze


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> regarde ma signature...


Il se trouve que j'ai des projets à ton sujet et que tu vas les sentir passer. C'est la vie.


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Sinon toi ça va ? Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?



Merci ça va bien. En ce moment je vis en Hongrie, et je bosse dans un centre pour jeune, genre MJC. Mais bon c'est l'été, y'a plus personne, et c'est un peu mort là. Je m'ennuie...  
Mais j'ai un super projet vacances pour le mois d'Août: vadrouiller un peu partout avec ma copine, camper sauvagement là où c'est interdit, et échouer à Sulina (Roumanie), là où se trouve le delta du Danube.
Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..le point rouge ?
> ..tu t'es fait bouler rouge ..
> t'es vener ?
> 
> ...



Non lui est membre du groupe macgeneration de last.fm - ce qui n'est sauf erreur pas ton cas malgré ma campagne active 

wééééééééééééééééééééééé je suis parti


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'en ai l'opportunité, j'aime bien choisir la caisse en fonction de la caissière. Pas forcément pour la taille de son bonnet, j'ai sevré mon dipe, mais pour sa mise d'ensemble, ou son sourire.


personnellement, je choisis toujours la caissière en fonction de sa queue


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

VBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des coups de boules &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; DocEvil et surtout pendant que lui essaye de vous donner des coups avec *ses *boules...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..le point rouge ?
> ..tu t'es fait bouler rouge ..
> t'es vener ?
> 
> ...



Non, je fais aprtie du club des bouleurs rouges de RennesMan


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Non lui est membre du groupe macgeneration de last.fm - ce qui n'est sauf erreur pas ton cas malgr&#233; ma campagne active




....ah ben oui mais on me dit rien non plus quoi ...pfffffff


----------



## chandler_jf (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je vous suis depuis quelques pages et je suis afflig&#233;. D'un c&#244;t&#233; comme de l'autre, m&#233;fiez-vous du simplisme et, surtout, du syst&#233;matisme. La vie ne se r&#233;sout pas &#224; grand coups d'&#233;quations. Elle est bien plus al&#233;atoire que ce que vous d&#233;crivez, qui est la plus atterrante des g&#233;n&#233;ralisations.



:mouais: 
L'al&#233;atoire n'est pas de ce monde ... tout peut-&#234;tre mis en &#233;quation du type y(passage &#224; une caisse) = f(charme de la caissi&#232;re). Et certaines GMS l'on bien compris ...  
Quoi qu'il en soit chacun fait en fonction de ces possibilit&#233;s ... mais tu es l&#224; pour nous &#233;clairer de ta vision du monde dans toute sa complexit&#233;, pour nous montrer le chemin, de nous sortir de la caverne


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi, pour avoir également bossé en grande surface (pas en caisse mais pas loin...) je n'ai pas particulièrement d'estime ou "beaucoup" de respect pour les gens qui font ça toute leur vie (outre bien entendu le respect que je leur porte en tant qu'être humain)... Pour moi, la caissière qui arrive à la retraite et qui a passé plus de 40 ans les fesses posées derrière la même caisse, m'inspire plutôt de la pitié. Putain on a qu'une seule vie et y'a tellement de trucs mortels à faire, que contribuer à l'activité d'une grande surface qui n'a qu'une once de respect pour ses salariés, être payé au smic pendant toutes ces années, je dis, ça se rapproche plus d'un gâchis de vie...



Les bras m'en tombent!


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, je fais aprtie du club des bouleurs rouges de RennesMan




&#231;a me dit vaguement un truc ......c'&#233;tait quel bonnet d&#232;j&#224; c'lui l&#224; ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Désolée mais là je commence à perdre pied... On se détends mesdames, messieurs..:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


Tu sais, moi je ne dis tout &#231;a que pour t'aider (on n'est jamais trop aid&#233. Je suis ta carri&#232;re de pr&#232;s et je t'assure que rien ne me ferait plus plaisir que de te voir perc&#233;* dans le milieu.

* C'est une qouille.**

** C'est une coquille.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Désolée mais là je commence à perdre pied... On se détends mesdames, messieurs..:rateau:




..tu as vu comme tu as réussi à tendre ces garçons


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je vous suis depuis quelques pages et je suis affligé. D'un côté comme de l'autre, méfiez-vous du simplisme et, surtout, du systématisme. La vie ne se résout pas à grand coups d'équations. Elle est bien plus aléatoire que ce que vous décrivez, qui est la plus atterrante des généralisations.



Je persiste et je signe, etre né avec une cuillere en argent (voir en platine) dans la bouche est un vrai plus pour l'avenir de l'enfant. Bien sûr et heureusement cela ne se resume pas a ca. Mais faut etre realiste ca ouvre des portes !


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> .... avec une cuillere en argent .......... ca ouvre des portes !




...moi ça serait plutôrt avec une clef.......

...je suis né avec une clef dans la bouche .....une clef de 14, Facom©.....mon père était mécano...
 
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..tu as vu comme tu as réussi à tendre ces garçons



ben oui, elle est crispante cette caissière!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Vous m'avez tous l'air très sympatique mais il va falloir vous détendre 

Soyez cool ! :love:


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, elle est crispante cette caissi&#232;re!!!




..&#231;a fait 5 heures que je suis pench&#233; sur son d&#233;collet&#233; ..et j'arrive toujours pas &#224; savoir quel bonnet ...car je suis un grand romantique moi aussi comme The Big ...je voudrai courir lui acheter .....un sous-tif Victoria Secret ou Roberto Cavalli pour lui redonner le sourire  
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> L'aléatoire n'est pas de ce monde ... tout peut-être mis en équation du type y(passage à une caisse) = f(charme de la caissière). Et certaines GMS l'on bien compris ...
> Quoi qu'il en soit chacun fait en fonction de ces possibilités ... mais tu es là pour nous éclairer de ta vision du monde dans toute sa complexité, pour nous montrer le chemin, de nous sortir de la caverne


Tu n'as pas tort : tout s'explique, ou presque. Mais vivre, c'est être exposé à l'infinité des possibles. De ce point de vue, tu n'auras jamais assez d'équations pour décrire un système valable pour tous. C'est cette impossibilité qui rend la vie aléatoire et décrète l'échec des systèmes. La vie n'est donc pas hasardeuse (d'après Monsieur Einstein, je ne joue pas aux dès...), elle est seulement imprévisible.


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez tous l'air très sympatique mais il va falloir vous détendre
> 
> Soyez cool ! :love:



On est aussi detendu que ma braguette Chris, je te rassure. Hein les gars ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ça fait 5 heures que je suis penché sur son décolleté ..et j'arrive toujours pas à savoir quel bonnet ...car je suis un grand romantique moi aussi comme The Big ...je voudrai courir lui acheter .....un sous-tif Victoria Secret ou Roberto Cavalli pour lui redonner le sourire
> :love:


Et d'où tu peux le voir se décolleté ? :mouais:

Il est inexistant...:rose: Même un wonderbra ne peut rien faire pour moi...:rateau:
Mais j'ai un sourir à tomber par terre...Je crois.:love:Faut bien des compensations !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Et d'où tu peux le voir se décolleté ? :mouais:
> 
> Il est inexistant...:rose: Même un wonderbra ne peut rien faire pour moi...:rateau:
> Mais j'ai un sourir à tomber par terre...Je crois.:love:Faut bien des compensations !



Mince, une femme concave...:afraid:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> On est aussi detendu que ma braguette Chris, je te rassure. Hein les gars ?



Je constate que personne ne confirme...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

Messieurs ! Faites la queue et rangez vos articles sinon vous n'allez pas en sortir !


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait ! Je tenais juste à m'assurer que vous ne croyez pas trop tout ce que vous dites.



Pas un mot !  ...

... ou presque.

Disons que je me suis un peu livré à un exercice de provocation plus qu'autre chose. Parce que dans le fond, je m'en fous de ce que font les gens de leur vie , j'ai déjà bien assez à faire avec la mienne...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Pas un mot !  ...
> 
> ... ou presque.
> 
> Disons que je me suis un peu livré à un exercice de provocation plus qu'autre chose. Parce que dans le fond, je m'en fous de ce que font les gens de leur vie , j'ai déjà bien assez à faire avec la mienne...



Ah non ! Ça finit toujours comme ça


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> ..Mais j'ai un sourire &#224; tomber par terre.......


`
.....c'est quel bonnet ton sourire ?


----------



## darkbeno (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Ça finit toujours comme ça



Excuse-moi... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...moi ça serait plutôrt avec une clef.......
> 
> ...je suis né avec une clef dans la bouche .....une clef de 14, Facom©.....mon père était mécano...
> 
> :love:




Je me disais que cet humour m'étais familier 
Ah Ah viens que je t'embrasse !!! Le mien aussi !!!

Ah les calendriers cochons accrochés un peu partout


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah les calendriers cochons accrochés un peu partout




:mouais: :hein: ..euuuh non ..c'était des photos de ma mère.....


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah les calendriers cochons accrochés un peu partout



Ah ! Vous aussi ? Heuresement qui sont là ces calendriers pour nous redonner un peu de courage ! (J'aime bien les mois d'avril generalement ! )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein: ..euuuh non ..c'&#233;tait des photos de ma m&#232;re.....


Il n'avait pas d'apprentis ... ou des coll&#232;gues ... 

Et voil&#224; l'illustration de ce que disait Doc Evil. Les m&#233;canos ne sont pas tous des cochons (mais tous ceux que j'ai connus oui ... &#231;a doit &#234;tre la r&#233;gion Argh d&#233;sol&#233; Lila).


Edit : Rho la blague ;-) J'ai &#233;t&#233; eut


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein: ..euuuh non ..c'était des photos de ma mère.....



Ta mère a fait des calendrier?







Je suis déjà loin...


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ta mère a fait des calendrier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...... je te voiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Noooooooon, je suis trop loiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> `
> .....c'est quel bonnet ton sourire ?







Alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Alors ?



Pourquoi t'as un casque?
et pourquoi quelqu'un s'est mis devant sur la photo? :rateau:


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Toujours aussi belle ! :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'as un casque?
> et pourquoi quelqu'un s'est mis devant sur la photo? :rateau:



Parce que je suis timide...


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi belle ! :love:



Merki ! Tu vois lila, y a pas besoin de bonnet encombrant !:love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

oh ! Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? !


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> oh ! Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? !



A mon avis, ils sont degoutés, il ouvrent toshop pour tester un photomontage a base de calendriers ! lol


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

c'est très bien comme ça..........


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> oh ! Je vous ai fait peur ou quoi ? !


Ils essayent de comprendre mon dernier post. Effort louable, cause perdue.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Ca fait longtemps qu'on a arrêté d'essayer de comprendre tes posts...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils essayent de comprendre mon dernier post. Effort louable, cause perdue.



Pauvre Robinson &#233;chou&#233;... Tiens, quand j'aurai un peu de temps, je m'assierai par terre et te plaindrai avec une  ferveur non feinte ...   :love:


----------



## Patamach (20 Juillet 2006)

8 pages pour en arriver là.

Bande de pervers.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Robinson &#233;chou&#233;...


Il y a de &#231;a. Mais d'habitude la comparaison est moins flatteuse. On parle volontiers de baleine blanche... La vie est mal faite.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de ça. Mais d'habitude la comparaison est moins flatteuse. On parle volontiers de baleine blanche... La vie est mal faite.


boaf ! tout dépend du Vendredi !.............

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a de ça. Mais d'habitude la comparaison est moins flatteuse. On parle volontiers de baleine blanche... La vie est mal faite.



Comme le disait Pascal77 mon but n'est pas de heuter les sensibilités...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Comme le disait Pascal77 mon but n'est pas de heuter les sensibilités...


Tu es presque aussi faux-cul que moi et ce n'est sans doute pas totalement étranger à l'affection que je te porte.


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

youou !

Il y qqun qui veut discuter sans règlement de compte...:rateau:
lol
Faut se détendre...
Ce sujet est certe un floud mais c'est pas un western...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es presque aussi faux-cul que moi et ce n'est sans doute pas totalement &#233;tranger &#224; l'affection que je te porte.



Affection r&#233;ciproque, malgr&#233; mes fortes tendances "m&#233;cr&#233;antes"... Mais chuuuuut ne heurtons pas la sensibilit&#233;s des nioubes avec nos effusions par trop d&#233;monstratives...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> youou !
> 
> Il y qqun qui veut discuter sans règlement de compte...:rateau:
> lol
> ...


relax !..... 
tout se passe bien, ne te fais pas de bile !....... :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

Mon chèr patochman,

Ton cassoulet m'a l'air ma fois bien bon... Le seul problème c'est qu'il me bouffe tout l'écran ! 
Merki pour le cdb


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Mon chèr patochman,
> 
> Ton cassoulet m'a l'air ma fois bien bon... Le seul problème c'est qu'il me bouffe tout l'écran !
> Merki pour le cdb



Generalement on offre des fleurs a une dame pas des haricots !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Mon chèr patochman,
> 
> Ton cassoulet m'a l'air ma fois bien bon... Le seul problème c'est qu'il me bouffe tout l'écran !
> Merki pour le cdb



Il en est certaines à qui il semble avoir bouffé le mou, mais je n'ai pas la prétention de me croire irrésistible ou infaillible ...   :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il en est certaines à qui il semble avoir bouffé le mou, mais je n'ai pas la prétention de me croire irrésistible ou infaillible ...   :love:



t'essayais de dire quoi là ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> t'essayais de dire quoi là ?


que certain(e)s aiment le mou de veau ?!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> t'essayais de dire quoi là ?


Rien de plus que ce que je disais...


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il en est certaines à qui il semble avoir bouffé le mou, mais je n'ai pas la prétention de me croire irrésistible ou infaillible ...   :love:



T'as mangé du mou ! :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

l&#224; je comprend plus rien !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> là je comprend plus rien !


Les enfants, je crois que le fruit est mûr. 

Bienvenue sur le Bar MacG.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, je crois que le fruit est mûr.
> 
> Bienvenue sur le Bar MacG.


y'a pas, &#231;a fait toujours &#231;a au d&#233;but !


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ! Etonné de ne pas voir le mot "blonde" dans les 2 post precedent !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> là je comprend plus rien !


*
BIENVENUE CHEZ LZS FOUS MENTAUX!!!
*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Etonné de ne pas voir le mot "blonde" dans les 2 post precedent !


Peut-être parce qu'il se trouve encore des gens pour rire avec les autres et non rire d'eux... La discrimination n'est jamais positive et elle est rarement rigolote.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Etonné de ne pas voir le mot "blonde" dans les 2 post precedent !



On ma appelé  ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On ma appelé  ?


Oui, bon, j'avais oublié odré.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On ma appelé  ?


bosses sur ton blason, toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Quand j'aurais trouvé une idée d'abord .... peut être que avec sloganizer enfin


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre parce qu'il se trouve encore des gens pour rire avec les autres et non rire d'eux... La discrimination n'est jamais positive et elle est rarement rigolote.



Je discimine pas je blague ! C'est du second voir du troisieme degr&#233; Doc. Zen 
La prochaine fois, j'attaquerais les chauves ! lol


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Je discimine pas je blague ! C'est du second voir du troisieme degré Doc. Zen


Je m'en doute. 
Mais bon, les blagues sur les blondes, sur les Portugaises, sur les Corses, sur les Belges, sur les noirs, sur les juifs... Bof.


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doute.
> Mais bon, les blagues sur les blondes, sur les Portugaises, sur les Corses, sur les Belges, sur les noirs, sur les juifs... Bof.



Il reste plus grand chose ! :rateau:
Je m'excuse si j'ai heurt&#233; des sensibilit&#233;es !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Il reste plus grand chose !:rateau:


Si : la b&#234;tise, volontaire ou involontaire. Crois-moi, c'est &#233;norme. 

Bon, on a fait le tour de pas mal de questions existentielles... On ne va plus tarder &#224; passer &#224; la caisse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doute.
> Mais bon, les blagues sur les blondes, sur les Portugaises, sur les Corses, sur les Belges, sur les noirs, sur les juifs... Bof.


Ah, moi je suis sorti avec une Corse blonde, poilue au possible et qui adorait les chocolats noirs de chez Léonidas qu'elle dégustait sur une page de la torrah... Je n'ai jamais pu avoir une érection satisfaisante avec elle... Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a ri, quand même... :love:


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on a fait le tour de pas mal de questions existentielles... On ne va plus tarder à passer à la caisse.



Et comme Chris prend la CB, je lui en ai mis un avec beaucoup de plaisirs


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, moi je suis sorti avec une Corse blonde, poilue au possible et qui adorait les chocolats noirs de chez Léonidas qu'elle dégustait sur une page de la torrah... Je n'ai jamais pu avoir une érection satisfaisante avec elle... Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a ri, quand même... :love:



Surtout toi non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doute.
> Mais bon, les blagues sur les blondes, sur les Portugaises, sur les Corses, sur les Belges, sur les noirs, sur les juifs... Bof.



Donne l'exemple...


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donne l'exemple...


c'est l'histoire de la  blonde portugaise qui vit en Corse avec un belge noir "et" juif ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'histoire de la  blonde portugaise qui vit en Corse avec un belge noir ?



Pas mal du tout !


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

> La discrimination n'est jamais positive et elle est rarement rigolote...


Discimination : Séparation dun groupe social des autres, ostracisme.
Ostracisme : Action dexclure qqn dun groupe, de le tenir à lécart.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

et ben moi .........tralàlà tralilu ecaetera ........

il y a 20 ans j'etais caissiere , aujourd'hui je suis cadre 

ce dernier status  est magnifique ......pour qui ne connait pas le revers de la medaille


il n'y a que le cretin de mon ex-mari (cadre, chef poissonier dans un carrouf parisien) 
qui se vante d'etre cadre .....il ne dit jamais son metier  mais : je suis cadre !!!!

moi je ne suis que une simple responsable de magasin pour des clients sans pompes  ....
quands on me demande plus precisement je reponds :
mon status ? celui qui se raccroche au mur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Discimination : Séparation dun groupe social des autres, ostracisme.
> Ostracisme : Action dexclure qqn dun groupe, de le tenir à lécart.
> :love:


Aucune discrimination n'a jamais pu être imputée au compte de sonnyboy. D'aussi loin que je me souvienne, il a toujours traité tout le monde sur un même pied d'égalité, c'est-à-dire comme une merde. Il incarne une perpétuelle violation de la charte, mais il en a le droit. Parce qu'il est sonnyboy, et que n'est pas sonnyboy qui veut. Bref, il est l'exception qui confirme la règle et qui la justifie.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il y a 20 ans j'etais caissiere , aujourd'hui je suis cadre



Pourtant y a plein des gens qui peuvent pas t'encadrer....

Comme quoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aucune discrimination n'a jamais pu être imputée au compte de sonnyboy. D'aussi loin que je me souvienne, il a toujours traité tout le monde sur un même pied d'égalité, c'est-à-dire comme une merde. Il incarne une perpétuelle violation de la charte, mais il en a le droit. Parce qu'il est sonnyboy, et que n'est pas sonnyboy qui veut. Bref, il est l'exception qui confirme la règle et qui la justifie.



Mais, tu peux aussi tomber l'futal si tu veux m'exciter...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais, tu peux aussi tomber l'futal si tu veux m'exciter...


J'essaye juste de mettre un peu de justice dans un monde où tout le monde te crache à la gueule, mon lapinou. Enfin, tout le monde... Surtout ceux qui comptent pas.


----------



## bugman (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aucune discrimination n'a jamais pu être imputée au compte de sonnyboy. D'aussi loin que je me souvienne, il a toujours traité tout le monde sur un même pied d'égalité, c'est-à-dire comme une merde. Il incarne une perpétuelle violation de la charte, mais il en a le droit. Parce qu'il est sonnyboy, et que n'est pas sonnyboy qui veut. Bref, il est l'exception qui confirme la règle et qui la justifie.



Une anomalie, quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Une anomalie, quoi ?


Non, un exemple. Un exemple de ce que tu ne pourras jamais &#233;crire sans risquer un exil plus ou moins prolong&#233;. Un exemple de politiquement incorrect dans un monde lisse. Un exemple de sinc&#233;rit&#233; et de droiture dont la rigidit&#233; frise souvent l'int&#233;grisme. Un homme libre.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tout le monde... Surtout ceux qui comptent pas.



Et oui...

C'est dire si j'ai la trique...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un homme libre.



Un Neo dans un monde de rempli Monsieur Smith en quelque sorte ! La paix soit avec vous !  La fin est proche ou le d&#233;but mais &#231;a d&#233;pend du sens du tomb&#233; de futal !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Non je n'accuse pas les caissières d'être bêtes non plus. Quoique la plupart des personnes travaillant en caisse que j'ai connu en travaillant 1 an et demi à Carrefour, sont limite amoureuses de leur lieu de travail, croient naïvement que "Carrefour c'est une grande famille et que le PDG c'est mon papa", vivent Carrefour, a savoir que leurs amis c'est leurs collègues, leurs sorties c'est entre collègues, partent en vacances au club med, etc, forcément ça aide pas à progresser... Répéter à longueur de temps le SBAM (Sourire Bonjour Au revoir Merci), le terme est réel, ou "avez-vous la carte Accord, avez vous la carte PASS" juste parce que c'est la consigne, ben c'est pas une vie. Ou alors une vie à la sauce "allumeur de réverbère".



Il y a quelques décennies, ce qui est décrit ici aurait été largement analysé et discuté au regard de la notion "d'aliénation".
Bref un vocabulaire _old-fashionned_, si ce n'est oublié pour certains. Et puis ce serait trop long d'en parler ce soir, de tout çà, avec ses tragédies historiques.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Une anomalie, quoi ?



Une toute petite anomalie qui te bourre le derche... rien de bien méchant...

Tous les jours on te prend pour un caca, et tu ne dis rien... ici tu peux un peu la ramener, alors je conçois que tu en profites.:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> la notion "d'aliénation".



Ou le syndrôme de Stockholm


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, un exemple. Un exemple de ce que tu ne pourras jamais écrire sans risquer un exil plus ou moins prolongé. Un exemple de politiquement incorrect dans un monde lisse. Un exemple de sincérité et de droiture dont la rigidité frise souvent l'intégrisme. Un homme libre.



Oh purée de mousseline à la courge de chez grand mère.

oui sonny j'attends ta réponse


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée de mousseline à la courge de chez grand mère.
> 
> oui sonny j'attends ta réponse



C'est pas ce que tu disais hier soir cochonne...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce que tu disais hier soir cochonne...


Elle aussi ???


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

ça se bouscule...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou le syndr&#244;me de Stockholm



Disons comparable sur le plan du "m&#233;canisme" d'adh&#233;sion de l'individu. Mais pas du tout dans le m&#234;me registre cependant.


Mais je ne t'apprends rien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Disons comparable sur le plan du "mécanisme" d'adhésion de l'individu. Mais pas du tout dans le même registre cependant.
> Mais je ne t'apprends rien.



Tu as raison, il valait mieux préciser


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, il valait mieux préciser


Tu vois, sonny et moi, ça c'est le syndrome de Stockholm : il me dit des horreurs et je me sens complètement aliéné.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ce que tu disais hier soir cochonne...



Oui mais hier soir était un autre soir ...

tu peux renvoyer ton MP la boîte est vidée


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, sonny et moi, ça c'est le syndrome de Stockholm : il me dit des horreurs et je me sens complètement aliéné.



Je ne dis des horreurs que lorsqu'on croit pouvoir me comparer au commun des crét..mortels.

J'me comprends.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais hier soir était un autre soir ...
> 
> tu peux renvoyer ton MP la boîte est vidée



Naaann t'es une gourmande c'est tout...

ça commence à se savoir dans le petit monde des pervers sexuels...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:


> tu peux renvoyer ton MP la bo&#238;te est vid&#233;e



Fait...

Les gars faudra penser &#224; vider odr&#233; plus r&#233;guli&#232;rement...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

V'la qui me prend encore pour une mouche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les gars faudra penser à vider odré plus régulièrement...


Je la propose comme citation du jour.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> V'la qui me prend encore



Infatigable qu'on vous dit !!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi .........tralàlà tralilu ecaetera ........
> 
> il y a 20 ans j'etais caissiere , aujourd'hui je suis cadre
> 
> ...



C'est gentil de bien vouloir rappeler que le sujet de base, c'est pas le nombriliste....


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de bien vouloir rappeler que le sujet de base, c'est pas le nombriliste....



Si je peux me permettre, il n'y avait pas de nombrilisme dans les 30 messages précédents. Il y avait de l'onanisme, un certain penchant pour la sodomie, partagé par plusieurs participants, mais aucune perversion visant spécifiquement le nombril.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, il n'y avait pas de nombrilisme dans les 30 messages précédents. Il y avait de l'onanisme, un certain penchant pour la sodomie, partagé par plusieurs participants, mais aucune perversion visant spécifiquement le nombril.


Voilà ce que peut écrire un lecteur attentif, bande de nains.


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2006)

je prefere retourner bosser, y'en a qu'ont un travail au moins:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... bande de nains.



Ta maman aurait dû te donner Gracieux comme deuxième prénom...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en doute.
> Mais bon, les blagues sur les blondes, sur les Portugaises, sur les Corses, sur les Belges, sur les noirs, sur les juifs... Bof.


Bah c'est surtout du au fait que c'est des blagues pas dr&#244;les la plupart du temps.
Par contre une bonne blague sur les PD, c'est le fou rire assur&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou le syndrôme de Stockholm


Et allez donc, une blague sur les suedois, maintenant !
Mais où s'arrêtera la discrimination ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et allez donc, une blague sur les suedois, maintenant !
> Mais où s'arrêtera la discrimination ?


les blagues sur les ponks, ça existe ?!.........


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les blagues sur les ponks, ça existe ?!.........


Seulement s'ils sont corse, breton, blonds, noir ou juif.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les blagues sur les ponks, ça existe ?!.........



Nan, les ponks c'est une blague.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan, les ponks c'est une blague.


SonnyBoy pourrait pas nous faire un cours sur les rebelles? &#231;a serait marrant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> SonnyBoy pourrait pas nous faire un cours sur les rebelles? ça serait marrant.


T'es incroyable, même à sonnyboy, il faut que tu foutes des majuscules ! Il ne se présente pas au château, pourtant.

Sinon, il faudrait savoir ce qu'on entend par "rebelle" et si le punk ou ponk de base, clairement identifié par son uniforme destroy entre ou non dans cette catégorie.


----------



## CRISPEACE (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, il n'y avait pas de nombrilisme dans les 30 messages précédents. Il y avait de l'onanisme, un certain penchant pour la sodomie, partagé par plusieurs participants, mais aucune perversion visant spécifiquement le nombril.



Je pensait bien à NOMBRILISTE...  Et le seul dédaigneux rat que nous ayons dans cette discussion et qui Se surestime ( du fait qu'il est du mal à arriver à la hauteur du caca ) c'est notre chèr et minable sonny ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> T'es incroyable, m&#234;me &#224; sonnyboy, il faut que tu foutes des majuscules ! Il ne se pr&#233;sente pas au ch&#226;teau, pourtant.
> 
> Sinon, il faudrait savoir ce qu'on entend par "rebelle" et si le punk ou ponk de base, clairement identifi&#233; par son uniforme destroy entre ou non dans cette cat&#233;gorie.


Kestata?!? t'es pas content? Je mets des majuscules si j'ai envie. 


tit'b*te.


_edit : Quoi, on peut pas d&#233;conner? _


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Je pensait bien à NOMBRILISTE...  Et le seul dédaigneux rat que nous ayons dans cette discussion et qui Se surestime ( du fait qu'il est du mal à arriver à la hauteur du caca ) c'est notre chèr et minable sonny ...



Faites chauffer le goudron et les plumes!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Kestata?!? t'es pas content? Je mets des majuscules si j'ai envie.
> 
> 
> tit'b*te.


Parce qu'il y a des dames, et que j'ai re&#231;u une bonne &#233;ducation, je ne dirais rien sur vos propres mensurations monsieur j'ai achet&#233; ma t&#234;te chez un hard discounter, mais il y aurait  mati&#232;re &#224; gloser...
Enfin, non, _justement_.



Enfin, quand m&#234;me, vous avez remarqu&#233; ? Le fil se nome "question existentielle" et Ed nous parle des mensuration du sexe masculin.
Pauvre gar&#231;on...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une chose est sûre, c'est que la connerie et la goujaterie sont parmi les rares choses qui soient équitablement réparties



Einstein disait : _"il y a deux choses infinies : l'univers et la bétise humaine, mais en ce qui concerne l'univers je ne suis pas encore tres sur"_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Aujourd'hui je me sens bien et j'ai du temps pour faire un blason
parce que j'ai planter mon patron ce matin à 10h00, je me suis cassée

Y'en a marre d'aller au boulot pour supporter ses conneries 
ses vérités, ses prêts à penser, son ambition de minable, 
ses persecutions ....

Je ne suis pas psychologue, je suis photographe.

Et s'il m'enmerde je le plante définitivement maintenant avant la fin de mon contrat dans trois semaines. Alors là ça vaudra le coup qui viennent à 7h00 du matin pour faire tout le boulot et il ne pourra le reprocher à personne. 

Il sera seul, il est seul 

Je revis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il y a des dames, et que j'ai re&#231;u une bonne &#233;ducation, je ne dirais rien sur vos propres mensurations monsieur j'ai achet&#233; ma t&#234;te chez un hard discounter, mais il y aurait  mati&#232;re &#224; gloser...
> Enfin, non, _justement_.
> 
> 
> ...


On peut en parler, si tu veux. Je me souviens d'une soir&#233;e aros&#233;e avec toi et Bobby aux alentours du ch&#226;teau. 
C'est pas ce soir l&#224; que tu as fini au poste _because_ M&#212;sieur montrait son zigouigoui &#224; toutes les demoiselles qui passsaient par l&#224;?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On peut en parler, si tu veux. Je me souviens d'une soirée arosée avec toi et Bobby aux alentours du château.
> C'est pas ce soir là que tu as fini au poste _because_ MÔsieur montrait son zigouigoui à toutes les demoiselles qui passsaient par là?


Tu parles si je m'en souviens !
Mais tu oublies un détail mon traîtrounet favori, c'est que toi et bobby n'étiez pas en reste question exhibition et que si vous échapâtes aux foudres des forces de l'ordre, ce ne fut que parce que les belles effarouchées, vous concernant, ne virent rien.........


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

MacGé regorge de duos cocasses, tu peux t'en rendre compte, petite veinarde.

Après sonny et le Doc dans leur désormais célèbre "Si quand je tombe le futal, tu recules, comment veux-tu que je te congratules?"

Voici Ed et le Ponk et le jeu du kikikalaplup'tite

Je te sens époustouflée.
Non ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> MacGé regorge de duos cocasses, tu peux t'en rendre compte, petite veinarde.
> 
> Après sonny et le Doc dans leur désormais célèbre "Si quand je tombe le futal, tu recules, comment veux-tu que je te congratules?"
> 
> ...


et encore Bobby n'est pas l&#224;... lui il est capable de faire un duo tout seul !!.... 


 :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles si je m'en souviens !
> Mais tu oublies un d&#233;tail mon tra&#238;trounet favori, c'est que toi et bobby n'&#233;tiez pas en reste question exhibition et que si vous &#233;chap&#226;tes aux foudres des forces de l'ordre, ce ne fut que parce que les belles effarouch&#233;es, vous concernant, ne virent rien.........


Je crois que nous d&#233;rivons, cher ami. Si je peux supporter la saine fanfaronade et le chambrage estudiantin, c'est parce que je ne suis pas concern&#233;. Mais je ne pense pas que Bobby, qui n'est pas le dernier pour la d&#233;connade, saura appr&#233;cier ces blagues de potaches tant il est m&#234;l&#233; &#224; ce probl&#232;me. 

Arr&#234;tons nous-l&#224;, donc. Et pensons &#224; Bobby pour qui ce n'est pas facile tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Voici Ed et le Ponk et le jeu du kikikalaplup'tite



Au vue des avatars c'est kifkif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Au vue des avatars c'est kifkif


Ah ?
Ah, non, ce que tu vois, en haut à droite sur mon avatar, c'est une faux.
Coquine...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

*Personne n'aurait vu Toumaï*
ces derniers temps ???


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

t'as demand&#233; &#224; PATOCH' ?! 




:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

*Elle indigère peut être*
une trop grosse ingestion de cassoulet...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

&#224; moins qu'une assiette opulente de choucroute ?!........ 



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

je vais bien merci de vous soucier de ma digestion  mais par 40° à l'ombre j'ai fondu comme neige au soleil  particulièrement sous mon cuir


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Je pensait bien à NOMBRILISTE...  Et le seul dédaigneux rat que nous ayons dans cette discussion et qui Se surestime ( du fait qu'il est du mal à arriver à la hauteur du caca ) c'est notre chèr et minable sonny ...



Trop de fautes tue la faute...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> T'es incroyable, même à sonnyboy, il faut que tu foutes des majuscules ! Il ne se présente pas au château, pourtant.
> 
> Sinon, il faudrait savoir ce qu'on entend par "rebelle" et si le punk ou ponk de base, clairement identifié par son uniforme destroy entre ou non dans cette catégorie.



Pour ce qui est de la punkitude, je vous conseille d'aller demander à Patoch, il est trés au fait de la chose...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

*Au fait crispeace*
ce pseudo aurait-il un quelconque rapport à ton univers professionnel ?







 
:bebe:


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait crispeace*
> ce pseudo aurait-il un quelconque rapport avec ton univers professionnel?




Non pas vraiment... Dans ma boîte y a pas beaucoup de  Marque national... à part peut-être kinder et herta...:rateau:
Mais ça aurait pu...!

:love:


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment... Dans ma bo&#238;te y a pas beaucoup de  Marque national... &#224; part peut-&#234;tre kinder et herta...:rateau:
> Mais &#231;a aurait pu...!
> 
> :love:


On ne parle pas la bouche pleine (ichat : miam miam) !   
Tu travailles pour les allemends ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> On ne parle pas la bouche pleine (ichat : miam miam) !
> 
> Tu travailles pour les allemends ?



J'ai mis "miamiam" parce que j'ai commencé à 6h00 et finis à 21h30 (avec quand 2h pour manger...c'est pas des sauvages !):rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

Pour les allemands.... bien sûr que oui ! Il paye un peu mieux que les pdg de leclerc !


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2006)

Une grande parenthèse sur mon chef...

Nous l'apellerons Petit Lapinou parce qu'il passe son temps à chanter dans les rayons : "c'est le lapinou dans la garigue, c'est le ...." .
Je disais donc que Petit Lapinou a une tendanceignoble à boire son cappuccino dans le bureau... Toute le journée.... !:rateau::rateau:

Le comble du comble, c'est que lorsqu'il  est en vacance, Il nous tombe un gros pépin sur le coin de la tronche ! 

_Conclusion _: Quand il est là, il fou rien ( même s'il est drôle & sympa ) et quand il est pas là il nous mets dans la bouze !:rateau:


----------

